# Cannot open hotmail web page



## cborzutzky (Nov 13, 2004)

In the last two or three weeks I have not been able to open the Hotmail home page nor access to my inbox either thru the MSN Messenger or thru the MSN home page. The only way to read my e-mails is thru Outlook Express. This computer, which uses Windows XP Home, is connected to a wireless Linksys network and to a DSL line. The other two computers do not have this problem and Hotmail opens normally and fast in both of them. I run three spyware softwares and eliminated several spies but the situation did not change. I also have had a McAfee Security Center with Firewall and Privacy
Service and to see if that has been interfering with that page I disabled them, to no use.
Plese help
Thanks


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

You need to make sure that cookies are enabled ( internet options, privacy tab, accept all cookies ) 
Make sure you do not have any cookie blocking software installed (firewall program)
Make sure your system date / time / month / year and especially time zone settings are correct for the location you are at.
Open up IE, click on HELP, About INTERNET EXPLORER and make sure it also says 128-bit cipher strength


----------



## cborzutzky (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Swiper senior member: I did all that you suggested. Hotmail page open immediately. I closed it and try to open it again and I had the same problem as before: Hotmail did not open


----------

